# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  I am beginner in English

## noheat

Hi -  
(native speaker here with a question about my own language) 
I just this sig (from user Muscovite) "I am beginner in English". It doesn't sound right but I'm not sure which of these alternatives is better...  
1. I am *a* beginner *in*  English.
2. I am *a* beginner *with*  English.
3. I am *a* beginner *at*  English.
4. I am *a* beginner *at the* English *language*. 
I think the last one feels best, but they all feel a bit akward... Maybe i'm just thinking too hard.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Hi -  
> (native speaker here with a question about my own language) 
> I just this sig (from user Muscovite) "I am beginner in English". It doesn't sound right but I'm not sure which of these alternatives is better...  
> 1. I am *a* beginner *in*  English.
> 2. I am *a* beginner *with*  English.
> 3. I am *a* beginner *at*  English.
> 4. I am *a* beginner *at the* English *language*. 
> I think the last one feels best, but they all feel a bit akward... Maybe i'm just thinking too hard.

 
When you read a bunch of sentences that are similar in meaning and all a little different grammatically, it can mess with your perception. 
Off the top of my head, it seems more correct to say that somebody is a beginner _at_ something. I think both #3 and #4 are correct, with #4 simply being more explicit.

----------


## Muscovite

Thanks a lot, guys!  ::

----------


## randem

> Hi -  
> (native speaker here with a question about my own language) 
> I just this sig (from user Muscovite) "I am beginner in English". It doesn't sound right but I'm not sure which of these alternatives is better...  
> 1. I am *a* beginner *in*  English.
> 2. I am *a* beginner *with*  English.
> 3. I am *a* beginner *at*  English.
> 4. I am *a* beginner *at the* English *language*. 
> I think the last one feels best, but they all feel a bit akward... Maybe i'm just thinking too hard.

 None of them is correct, however #2 is the most palatable.   The problem is that the term "beginner" completes your clause.  So in order to correctly express the thought using the construct you have presented, you would have to say:  _I am a beginner, in regard to the English language_. 
The use of "beginner" in this construct is very colloquial, so if you want to sound correct, your best bet is to change it for a better word.  For example, a far more appropriate way of making the point would be to simply say: _I have only recently begun my study of the English language._ 
Of course I can't ignore the irony in all of this -- correctly expressing such a thought through proper use of advanced grammatical constructs is not something a *beginner* would do.    ::

----------


## Muscovite

it seems that my sign is very contradictory between native English speakers.  :: 
So I had wanted to write a short sign where was reflected my level of knowledge *at* the English language.
But I see that I cannot write short sentence in this case because this sentense loses a mean. Is it a true?

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> it seems that my signature is very controversial between native English speakers. 
> So, I was trying to write a short signature that reflected my level of knowledge in the English language, but I see that I cannot write a short sentence in this case because it would lose its meaning. Is that right?

 
No, there are ways that you can declare yourself a beginner in a short sentence. Instead of giving you a long list of possible choices, I suggest simply removing the first sentence. 
All the information you need is really contained in the second sentence, anyway. You could just say, "Please do not hesitate to correct my English", and that would tell everyone everything they needed to know.

----------


## Muscovite

Yes, You are right regarding of my signature. I had (cut) shortened it. (how is this right -cut or shorten?) 
But I do not understand your remark about prepositions *at/in*. Could you please explane me something?
In first case, you told that this is correct to write *at* English (I am a beginner at English)
Now you had corrected on *in*. "...that reflected my level of knowledge in the English language.
Why? Where is a difference?

----------


## alexB

> Yes, You are right regarding of my signature. I had (cut) shortened it. (how is this right -cut or shorten?) 
> But I do not understand your remark about prepositions *at/in*. Could you please explane me something?
> In first case, you told that this is correct to write *at* English (I am a beginner at English)
> Now you had corrected on *in*. "...that reflected my level of knowledge in the English language.
> Why? Where is a difference?

 You’d better avoid using the Past Perfect for the time being.  Make sure you’ve learned when to use it first. It’s not that necessary for a beginner anyway. I think even the native English speakers don’t use it too often; go with the Past Indefinite instead.

----------


## Muscovite

*alexB*, Do you speak about my phrase "Now you had corrected on in. "...?

----------


## alexB

> So I had wanted to write a short sign where was reflected my level of knowledge at the English language.

  

> Yes, You are right regarding of my signature. I had (cut) shortened it. (how is this right -cut or shorten?)

  

> Now you had corrected on in. "...that reflected my level of knowledge in the English language.

 Во всех этих предложениях Past Perfect ни к чему. Там много конечно и другого, что не совсем к чему, но кто не ошибается - тот не учится.  ::

----------


## Ken Watts

I think it sounds somewhat better to say ". . . my level of knowledge *of* the English language."  Also see: http://www.learnersdictionary.com/search/knowledge  It isn't that "in" is wrong here. I don't know if there is a grammar rule that applies but in actual use the preposition "of" follows the noun "knowledge" much more often. And In the case of the noun "beginner" I think you find that the prepositions "at" or "in" are used more often.

----------


## Matroskin Kot

> Yes, You are right regarding _ my signature. I have shortened it. (Which is _ right, cut or shorten?) 
> But I do not understand your remark about the prepositions *at/in*. Could you please explain?

 It's more common to say that you are a beginner *at* [a subject]. For example: I'm a beginner at dancing. 
However, we usually say, *in* [a language]. For example: How do you say _ponce_ in Russian? 
In this case, you have two kinds of expressions, each "asking" for a different preposition. I think it was better to say "at" there because it's more urgent (to my ear, at least) to satisfy the "beginner at" requirement. 
 I don't think I explained that very well, but that's how it seems to me. 
(Edit: I screwed that up. I was so intent on explaining in a way that made sense, I completely lost the plot on what I was trying to explain. Part of the problem is that native speakers would probably avoid this whole issue and use a completely different construction. They would be more likely to say, "I'm just starting out in English," or "I've only just begun learning English." Those both sound better than any of the original examples.)

----------


## Muscovite

Thank you all. I'll try to learn all this.  ::

----------

